# تصميم حشوة علبة شوكولا و حفرها



## ابو بحـر (13 يناير 2010)

لقد انتهيت من تصميم هذه الحشوة و هي ايطالية و الحمد لله جبتها 100 % و اترككم مع الصورة











&








اخوكم ابو بحر من دمشق 

http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/​


----------



## حمدى 12 (14 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراااا باخ ابو بحر على عمل رائع 
اقدر جهدك معشان نحن اهل صناعة


----------



## .. (مسك) .. (14 يناير 2010)

تبارك الله
بجد جهود راااائعه


----------



## ابو بحـر (14 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



حمدى 12 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شكراااا باخ ابو بحر على عمل رائع
> اقدر جهدك معشان نحن اهل صناعة


http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/
هلا بمرورك يا غالي طبعا على ايدينا ستتطور الصناعة العربية و نحن نحمل رسالة يجب علينا ان نوصلها الى جميع الشباب العربان و نطورهم الأجانب ليسوا عباقرة اكثر من شبابنا 
و السلام خير ختام ​


----------



## ابو بحـر (14 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



.. (مسك) .. قال:


> تبارك الله
> بجد جهود راااائعه


هلا بمرورك يا غالي الله يجعل ايامك كلها مسك
​


----------



## .. (مسك) .. (15 يناير 2010)

تبارك الرحمن 

أنا ماأفهم بالصناعات ولا أفهم بالتصميم لكن بجد رااااائع 



ربي يجعلك كل شي تعمله لخدمة أخوانك العرب بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو بحـر (15 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



.. (مسك) .. قال:


> تبارك الرحمن
> 
> أنا ماأفهم بالصناعات ولا أفهم بالتصميم لكن بجد رااااائع
> 
> ...


*http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/*
هلا بمرورك تحياتي لك هذا موقعي فييه جميع المعلومات لمراسلتي بدمشق 
​


----------



## ابو بحـر (22 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

و هذه موديلات جديدة توضع بنفس قياس العلبة


----------



## .. (مسك) .. (24 يناير 2010)

سملت يداك يالطيب 


ماشاء الله عمل مُثتقن


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



.. (مسك) .. قال:


> سملت يداك يالطيب
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله عمل مُثتقن


هلا بمرورك الغالي


----------



## salah_design (24 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايدك اخي ابو بحر
ما شاء الله تبارك الله
الى الامام كل الدعاء الخالص لله ان يوفقك في ما تحب


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> تسلم ايدك اخي ابو بحر
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> الى الامام كل الدعاء الخالص لله ان يوفقك في ما تحب


هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح ​


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

اخي ابو بحر
انت تعلم طالب العلم دائما طماع في استسقاء العلم من مكان وجوده والعلم يؤتى ولا يأتي
طمعانين بالمزيد والطمع بالاجاويد


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> اخي ابو بحر
> انت تعلم طالب العلم دائما طماع في استسقاء العلم من مكان وجوده والعلم يؤتى ولا يأتي
> طمعانين بالمزيد والطمع بالاجاويد


هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



omar abdelsadek قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


هلا بمرورك اخي عمر


----------



## ammar-kh (12 أبريل 2010)

عمل جميل استاذ ابو بحر
و لكن من متابعتي لمواضيعك انت تحفر على الخشب فقط
هل القالب المستخدم لصناعة هذا المنتج من الخشب؟؟؟؟
ام من المعدن؟؟
و هل عملت دراسة حرارية للقالب ام ان هذا الامر غير مطلوب في قوالب البلاستك
؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ammar-kh قال:


> عمل جميل استاذ ابو بحر
> و لكن من متابعتي لمواضيعك انت تحفر على الخشب فقط
> هل القالب المستخدم لصناعة هذا المنتج من الخشب؟؟؟؟
> ام من المعدن؟؟
> ...


اخي عمار انا احفر كل شيء ليس فقط الخشب ايضا احفرعلى النحاس و احفر على الالمنيوم و احفر على البليكسي و البلاستيك اما الاشياء القاسية لا احفرها عندي و لكن إذا طلبت مني ممكن ان اصنعها واحفرها بالخارج و بالنسبة الى القالب الذي تسأل عنه هو قالب فاكيوم و ليس قالب حقن ممكن صناعته بأي مادة ممكن خشب و ممكن المنيوم و ممكن بليكسي و بالنسبة للدراسة الحرارية طبعا مهمة و لكن ليس بكل انواع القوالب 

​


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

فعلا تصميم مميز ما شالله عليك


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

هلا بيك اخي عبد انا بصمم كل شي و ليس فقط على نوع منتج معين


----------



## MOHAMEDM17 (21 أبريل 2010)

حفظك الله اخى ونتمنا منك المزيد


----------



## MOHAMEDM17 (21 أبريل 2010)

اخى ممكن تفيدنى ما هى الخامات التى استخدمها كى اعمل قوالب وشكرا


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



mohamedm17 قال:


> حفظك الله اخى ونتمنا منك المزيد


اسعدني مرورك اخي الغالي و بالنسبة للخامات اي مادة صلبة ممكن تكون خامة لهذا العمل عدا الكرتون المضغوط و الخشب المضغوط


----------

